# Single Mother



## ChelMiggy (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a single mother, a have a son back home whom I really wanted to bring here by my sponsorship, is it possible? i am not married, also his father's name is not written in his birth certificate. Is there any complications about my case? Hope u could help me out coz i'm so eager to bring my son and be with me here in Dubai. Thanks.

~Chel


----------



## Tara86 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think it's possible on your sponsorship, but it might be possible if someone else sponsors him (e.g. an employer)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have known mothers to sponsor children, however, one of them is a widow and the other one was separated from her husband, who actually gave his permission and handed custody of the child over to the mother in the Dubai courts. I think your problem may lie in not being able to 'produce' permission from the father even though he isn't in the picture. I would ask your HR department to see if your PRO can find out.


----------



## dubai_warrior (Nov 29, 2011)

You are not alone. There are many single parents ....... I read somewhere that there is also a support group: [email protected] and there is also a Facebook group called "Single Parents Dubai"...

I am sure you would be able to get clearer info there .. all the best


----------



## ChelMiggy (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Tara,

Thanks for ur reply. If u could get some more info I would appreciate...I know my situation is quite tough, i really wanted to bring my son here...'missing him so much


----------



## ChelMiggy (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for that info dubai_Warrior! I am really in search of a clearer info. I am actually in search of someone who have same situation like mine...God bless!


----------



## ChelMiggy (Jan 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I have known mothers to sponsor children, however, one of them is a widow and the other one was separated from her husband, who actually gave his permission and handed custody of the child over to the mother in the Dubai courts. I think your problem may lie in not being able to 'produce' permission from the father even though he isn't in the picture. I would ask your HR department to see if your PRO can find out.




Yeah that also i know, based from few researches I had if father's name exist in his documents everything is possible to bring the child even if the mother cannot get the approval letter from the father...anyhow, thanks for ur reply and info, i do appreciate it! God bless!


----------



## ChelMiggy (Jan 21, 2012)

Tara86 said:


> I don't think it's possible on your sponsorship, but it might be possible if someone else sponsors him (e.g. an employer)


Thanks for ur reply Tara!

I really need to check everything, i don't know if I could find someone who have same situation like mine...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Good luck Chel. I hope you manage to make it happen.


----------



## ChelMiggy (Jan 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Good luck Chel. I hope you manage to make it happen.




Thanks! All I want is to be with my son. God bless you!


----------



## Cherryl (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Chel,

Did you manage to get your son?

I have the same situation in 2005, but luckily they grant me the visa.

Im not sure now, because I lost his attested dox, and I was trying to get it attested in the UAE Embassy and they won't do it, until the father acknowledges the child, my son's father's details are not mention in his Birth Certificate.

I am also about to get mad.

I had visa transferred to abu dhabi, because mine was transferred there, now I lost my job and found a new one in dubai, now both our visa got to be cancelled for me to have a new one here in dubai.

Please let me know if you've got your situation sorted and advice me how to sort mine out.

Thank you for your time.


God Bless,

Cherryl


----------



## LenArwen (Jan 31, 2013)

ChelMiggy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a single mother, a have a son back home whom I really wanted to bring here by my sponsorship, is it possible? i am not married, also his father's name is not written in his birth certificate. Is there any complications about my case? Hope u could help me out coz i'm so eager to bring my son and be with me here in Dubai. Thanks.
> 
> ~Chel


Hi Chel,

We have the same case and I also asking PRO who can help me get my daughter under my sponsorship. How's your case? Did you manage to take your son here in Dubai? I hope you did...

Len


----------



## falconlyeo (Feb 3, 2013)

I wish you can bring your son to Dubai.


----------



## falconlyeo (Feb 3, 2013)

Do think it over how to take care of him once he is dubai, then you need work, and how to even give him food, and take him to school.


----------



## baskil (Feb 16, 2014)

*same situation*

I actually had a similar situation. As far as I have tried to acquire a visa for my child, this includes many visits to DNRD for about 8 months (just last year 2013) unfortunately my application was rejected repeated. 

Now, I am reapplying again (w/ some new legal supporting documents) and hopefully will succeed this time. *fingers' crossed*

I will post updates here.


----------



## dhan1111 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello

I am a single man living and working in US now. I am planning to relocate to Dubai this year after I find a job there. I will have my mother with me on residence visa if I meet the requirements for sponsoring her (AED 20,000 salary per month and a 2-bedroom apartment on rent). My father is no more.

I am contemplating getting a baby of my own through surrogate mother and bringing the baby to Dubai. Wanted to know if my work visa in Dubai will enable me to sponsor my baby? I am a single man, never married. The biological mother of the baby will not have any relationship with me nor with the baby, as per legal terms of the surrogacy. I would be having the full custody of the newborn baby as well as appropriate documentation from the biological mother hired by the surrogacy agency for NOC, etc. With all this, is it possible for me to bring my newborn to Dubai? If yes, under what visa? Assuming my salary would be sufficient to sponsor my mom and my newborn baby.

Please advise!

Thanks!
Adi


----------



## LINS1382 (Jul 18, 2016)

hi there! how about getting my baby a residence visa under me since i and her Dad are unmarried yet


----------



## lunamargherita (11 mo ago)

dhan1111 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a single man living and working in US now. I am planning to relocate to Dubai this year after I find a job there. I will have my mother with me on residence visa if I meet the requirements for sponsoring her (AED 20,000 salary per month and a 2-bedroom apartment on rent). My father is no more.
> 
> ...


Hi, did you manage to bring your baby to Dubai? 
It's so hard to find information on entering Dubai with a baby born through surrogacy.
Thanks


----------

